# Strava with Android and Heart Rate Monitor



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a new user to Strava and really like the competition and comparison of others local riders. I use a Zephyr bluetooth heart rate monitor. Does anyone know of a way to use this with Strava? I've emailed and asked them if they were planning on adding the Zephyr HRM and no response of yet.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

asetliff said:


> I'm a new user to Strava and really like the competition and comparison of others local riders. I use a Zephyr bluetooth heart rate monitor. Does anyone know of a way to use this with Strava? I've emailed and asked them if they were planning on adding the Zephyr HRM and no response of yet.


They'll get back with you. They have pretty good support, but it seems like they don't have quite enough CS reps sometimes.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

*I want this too*

*subscribed*

I don't think CS will help here so much as another Smartphone App Development engineer or something.


----------



## pelikan (Apr 16, 2007)

A couple disclaimers, I work for Strava doing Android and am not in a position to give any official insight on product roadmaps. That being said, it would seem that if somebody were to support BT Straps on Android, the BxT would be def be on that list. 

Out of curiosity, as a owner of the Zephyr how do you find the impact of that HR on your phone's battery?


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought this thread had died and gone away. 

My response from Strava was that they sell a garmin bundle and buy that if I wanted to use a hrm with Strava. As an avid user of strava it's fun ect getting segments and tracking my rides but at some point I need to use it as a tool or move on. I went back to sportstracker and get everything but segments. Strava missed out on this one for what I feel would be an easy add on with plenty of people that would be willing to do a beta test ect for them. 

As far as how much use battery the Zephyr uses I been on plenty of 5-6 hour century's and not had the battery go dead if I started with a full charge. It uses more than strava but nothing major.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

You know you can upload the gpx track from Sportstracker to Strava. Can't do it from the phone,but save it to your PC then upload it to Strava. That's how I do it.
I enter my avg & max hr manually before saving to pc. Don't know if HR info is uploaded, but I do remember reading in here somewhere about converting the track from a eTrex to upload HR info to Strava.


----------



## pelikan (Apr 16, 2007)

Shouldn't be too much longer, just shoring everything up :thumbsup:
Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Moar testing of 2.2 and crabon fibre near Brisbane | Times and Records | Strava

I read somewhere that the Zephyr was in the 26 hour range, but in reality even 5-6 should be ample for most rides. Hopefully. Probably longer than most phones will last anyways, especially in non-airplane mode.

asetliff, if you'd be up to beta test (esp since you already have a Zephyr) please PM me your email and I'll add you. Thanks!


----------

